# [SOLVED] No sound after win32k.sys BSOD error



## SilentJim (Apr 19, 2005)

I recently received a “blue screen of death” error with the following information given:

0x0000008e (0xC0000005, 0xBF8E5F91, 0x9CB69868, 0x00000000)
win32k.sys Address BF8E5F91 Base BF800000 DateStamp 45F013F6

There was no specific error given near the top of the screen. This was the second time I have received the error - the first over a month ago while surfing the internet, and this time while using a paint program (Corel Painter Essentials 4). After rebooting, all seemed normal.

I then quickly discovered I had no sound. My speakers are set up correctly, my volumes are at the right levels, and my hardware is working properly according to the device manager. When I plug headphones into the jack on the front of the computer (which I’ve never used before) I get a faint static sound. The static-y sound changes as I move the mouse and click on things. Otherwise, there is silence no matter what I do. Windows system sounds don’t work, games have no sound, and playing wav or mp3 files produces no sound either no matter which output jack I use.

I don’t know if the error has anything to do with my losing sound, but that’s the only unusual thing that has happened since I know the sound worked. I did not install any new software since then either. My drivers are current, I have downloaded the latest Windows updates, and my virus scanner found nothing. Everything else appears to be working normally.

Please tell me my sound card isn’t damaged somehow. The thing was working fine the day before. Are there any diagnostics I can do to see if the sound card is physically working? Anything that doesn’t involve playing a sound, which obviously wouldn’t work.

Stats:
Dell Dimension E520, Pentium D
2 GB RAM
ATI radeon HD 2600 pro w/ 512 MB video card
Windows XP Media Center Edition, service pack 2
(In the Device Manager, the following are listed under Sound, Video, and Game controllers. All are functioning properly):
ATI Function Driver for High Definition Audio – ATI AA01
Audio Codecs
Legacy Audio Drivers
Legacy Video Capture Devices
Media Control Devices
SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC
Unimodem Half-Duplex Audio Device
Video Codecs


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: No sound after win32k.sys BSOD error*

Hi :wave:

Tap the F8 key while the computer starts, then choose "Last Known Good Configuration".
How to: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/307852

Have you upgraded the video card after you bought the computer?
If so, the power supply is probably too weak.


----------



## SilentJim (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: No sound after win32k.sys BSOD error*

Hey, thanks for responding.

I have booted and rebooted several times since the problem started, so my "last known good configuration" was reset. I had no problem loading windows.

I did try doing a "system restore" to the day before (when I know I had sound) but that didn't help. Still no sound.

About the video card - I installed the new card about 4 months ago, and it has given me no problems (except older games won't run any more). Since I posted my first message, I updated the drivers for the video card, but nothing changed concerning the sound.

I'm most worried that there is something physically wrong with the sound hardware. On the software end, all seems fine. But no matter how I configure my speakers/headphones or set my volumes, I get silence. Are there any tests I can do of the hardware that don’t involve playing a sound? It’s one of those integrated sound cards, so I can’t take it out. But I’m also worried that if I go buy a cheap $30 sound card, I’ll find out that wasn’t the problem.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: No sound after win32k.sys BSOD error*

Have you reinstalled the sound drivers/software?

How many amperes does the PSU have on the +12V rail (look at the label inside the case)?


----------



## SilentJim (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: No sound after win32k.sys BSOD error*

I removed / reinstalled the drivers for the “SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC”. I got the drivers direct from Dell. Still no sound. 

As for the power supply, there’s a lot of confusing numbers. Is this what you’re looking for?
+12VA --- /18.0A
+12VB --- /18.0A

Another thing I tried – In the control panel / sounds and audio devices / voice tab there’s a “test hardware” button. When I did that, the computer couldn’t detect any sound from the microphone.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: No sound after win32k.sys BSOD error*

Dell :sigh:

Are you sure you're installing the correct sound driver?
There are two different drivers available for your computer.

Download and run *Everest*. 
That program will produce a list of what's inside your computer. 
In Everest press Computer - then Summary. Save the report as plain text. Please post back, with that report as an attachment.


----------



## SilentJim (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: No sound after win32k.sys BSOD error*

Here's the everest report.

About the two drivers - are you referring to the two available on the Dell support site, or something else? My volume control properties, etc, all say I'm using the SigmaTel device.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: No sound after win32k.sys BSOD error*

I meant the drivers at Dell, but it seems you have the correct one.

Any yellow/red "marks" in Device manager?

Reinstall *DirectX*.


----------



## SilentJim (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: No sound after win32k.sys BSOD error*

There are no yellow or red marks in the Device Manager / Sound, Video, and Game Controllers (or anything else for that matter). Under each one, it says “This device is working properly.” 

I clicked the “Troubleshoot…” button and went through the whole thing, but that didn’t solve anything. One of the pages said to make sure the sound hardware is recognized by the BIOS, but I’ve never messed with the BIOS, and I don’t know what I’m doing when it comes to that. If windows recognizes the sound hardware, then I would assume the BIOS does as well.

I updated DirectX. It is now version 9.21.1148.0. No change to the sound.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: No sound after win32k.sys BSOD error*

OK, try installing the drivers again - follow this installation order:
Dell Desktop System Software: http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=7&fileid=198162
Reboot.
Chipset: http://support.dell.com/support/dow...1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=27&fileid=176135
Reboot.
Sound: http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=3&fileid=165080
Reboot again.


----------



## SilentJim (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: No sound after win32k.sys BSOD error*

Ok,
Install Desktop System Software: Done.
Reboot.

Install Chipset: Done.
Reboot.

Install Sound drivers: Done.
Reboot.

No Sound.

By the way, every time you tell me to do something, I verify the volumes are set on my stereo and on the Windows volume control, check the Device Manager for any changes, play a wav or mp3, and then try headphones in all of the output jacks on the computer. I sure hope I’m not forgetting something on my end.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: No sound after win32k.sys BSOD error*

It seems like you've thought of everything. :smile:

And - the sound should be working now.

Does the "graph" move when you play music with Windows Media player?

Check Device manager again:
Click View >> Show hidden devices. Any yellow/red "marks" now?


----------



## SilentJim (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: No sound after win32k.sys BSOD error*

The graph moves when I play an mp3 or wav file. And yes, the volume control is all the way up.

In the device manager, there are no “marks” with hidden devices shown. 

This doesn’t make much sense. Everything appears to be working, but there’s no signal coming out of the jack. Any ideas?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: No sound after win32k.sys BSOD error*

I agree - this doesn't make sense.

Run the sound tests in DxDiag. (Start >> Run >> type *dxdiag* >> click OK)

Write any error message(s) the tests produce down.


----------



## SilentJim (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: No sound after win32k.sys BSOD error*

There were no problems found in dxdiag, under any headings. Under “Sound 1-3” I tried the “Test DirectSound” button, but I could hear no sound. It returned with:
“DirectSound test results: Failure at step 19 (User verification of software): HRESULT = 0x00000000 (error code)”


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: No sound after win32k.sys BSOD error*

I would say that the driver won't "take" because there's something wrong with the hardware. (i.e. if you're sure the speaker connections are OK)

Dell usually installs some kind of diagnostic software. Have you tried that?

Is the computer under warranty?


----------



## SilentJim (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: No sound after win32k.sys BSOD error*

Ok, now this is interesting. I tried running the Dell Diagnostics. I don’t know if you are familiar with what it does, but you can choose the “Express Test,” “Extended Test,” “Custom Test,” or “Symptom Tree.” The documentation recommends the Express Test, so I tried that. It says it may take 20 minutes and requires no interaction, so I left for a while. When I get back, my computer has rebooted and Windows is showing. I run the test again, and at the end of the “SATA Disk S/N Confidence Test” (I’m assuming this has something to do with the hard drive) it reboots with the total test 88% complete. I ran the test a third time, and it flashes a message in the top corner of the screen that goes so fast I can’t read it. “Out of… something.”

Anyway, I try the “Custom Tests.” Under the audio section, the Software Reset Test and Interrupt Test both pass. There are 5 other tests that involve listening for sound, and I couldn’t hear any sounds when I performed the tests. I tried it with the stereo speakers, and headphones plugged into both the front and rear jacks. It gave me an error code for each test which are just for telling tech support I couldn’t hear anything. Using the “Symptom Tree” leads to the same tests which didn’t work. I did not try the Extended Test. It says it takes over an hour so I might do it later.

I think I’m out of warranty. The computer is over a year old, and I don’t remember getting an extended warranty.

If I buy a dedicated sound card, (I was never impressed with the sound quality from the integrated audio anyway) might I continue to have the same problem? It doesn't seem to be software related.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: No sound after win32k.sys BSOD error*

I think we have to make sure the hard drive is OK.
Click Start >> Run >> type *cmd*, then click OK.
In the command prompt - type *chkdsk x: /r* (where x: is the drive where Windows is installed).
Press the Enter key. 
Type exit and press Enter.
The HDD will scanned when you restart the computer.

Also - please contact Dell about the warranty. It's possible the motherboard is bad.


----------



## SilentJim (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: No sound after win32k.sys BSOD error*

Chkdsk came back with no problems - “The volume is clean.”

Yup, I’m out of warranty. It was only for one year. It won’t let me chat with their “experts” any more.

I surfed around the Dell support site and figured out how to check the BIOS. The Integrated Audio is “ON” in the BIOS.

I ran through their entire “Troubleshooting Audio Issues” thing. When I get to telling it that there were failures in the Dell Diagnostics, (I couldn’t hear the sound that played) it directs me to order a new sound card. It’s looking more and more like that’s what I’m going to have to do.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: No sound after win32k.sys BSOD error*

I'm a bit worried that the motherboard may be faulty (more than the sound chip).

If you choose to buy a sound card - this is good (and not too expensive): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102010

Remember to uninstall the SigmaTel driver(s), then disable the onboard sound before you install a new sound card.


----------



## SilentJim (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: No sound after win32k.sys BSOD error*

Yep, I think you’re right about the motherboard. I did a little more research about this problem, and it seems that a few years ago, other people were having problems with their integrated audio as well. They described a “static zap” as they were listening, and then no sound, no matter what they tried. I don’t always have the sound on, so I didn’t hear anything like that, but I did have trouble getting the line-in and mic jacks to work a few days ago, so maybe that somehow caused a zap. My original question about the blue screen error, I’m pretty sure, is unrelated.

Several people complained to Dell about the same thing and said they got replacement motherboards. Some even said the problem happened again with a new motherboard. Since I’m out of warranty, I’m not getting a new board. I’m just hoping the problem is isolated to the sound hardware. Everything else works fine.

By the looks of it, if I buy a new sound card and disable the integrated hardware, I should have sound. The card you suggested is available in the stores around here for about the same price. It may be a few days before I get one, but I will post back should that fix the problem.

Anyway, I appreciate all of your help. I will probably post my problem on the Dell forums in case something was missed. 

Thank you.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: No sound after win32k.sys BSOD error*

OK. Keep us updated.


----------



## SilentJim (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: No sound after win32k.sys BSOD error*

:grin:
Well, I just installed my new Sound Blaster Audigy SE, and everything is working fine. My sound has returned! Go ahead and put me down as "Solved" or whatever.

Thanks for your help. Too bad I couldn't get the old hardware working, but this should be better anyway.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: No sound after win32k.sys BSOD error*

I'm glad you got sound again. :smile:

And - I bet it sounds better than the old onboard.


----------

